# Please say a prayer for my Momma



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 26, 2005)

My Momma is in CICU in critical condition. She has a large blood clot in her lower heart. She had a massive heart attack this morning and passed out in the kitchen. When the ambulance got to the house they could not get a pulse or blood pressure. She was life flighted from North Georgia Medical Center to St. Josephs.

She is responding well to the medicine and the Doc's give her an 85% chance of surviving.

Typical Momma, when I got to her room she opened her eyes, smiled weakly, and whispered "I love you. I made it through Christmas didn't I! Sorry I messed up your hunt."

Your prayers are really appreciated


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayer going up....  


Hang in there Jeff...


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2005)

Let us know if there is anything we can do besides.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff,

Tell Momma we are all praying and caring for her.

We're here if you need us.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers are sent and we are hopin` for the best.


----------



## IshotBambi (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 26, 2005)

You got em Jeff.

ML


----------



## ultramag (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff
Prayers sent for your momma.You tell her she is in good hands there at St Josephs hospital.I heard that is the best place to be for heart conditions.God Bless her and you and your family.


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 26, 2005)

You've got it Jeff - My prayers are adde to the others...


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Dec 26, 2005)

You`ve gottum Jeff. Your moms in good hands.


----------



## bruceg (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent up for you mom, Jeff.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers going up stay strong and keep us posted


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 26, 2005)

Sorry for the news Jeff, we will be praying.  Be strong, your family will need you


----------



## Hardy (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff,

Y'all can count on my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened, Jeff, but glad to hear that her prognosis is so good!  Will be sending up prayers for both her and your family!!


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff, I'm very sorry to hear of this news it saddens my heart. I'll keep your Momma and your family in my prayers.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been praying for her and will continue. Keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## Holton (Dec 26, 2005)

That's tough for me to read. Going up from St Mtn.


----------



## pendy (Dec 26, 2005)

*Jeff*

My thoughts and prayers are for your momma and your family. I pray that all will be good.    

Aunt Bea


----------



## labman (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent and hoping for the best.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 26, 2005)

Sent em up Jeff !!


----------



## Hal (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers said for Mama and family.


----------



## CAL (Dec 26, 2005)

Count me in Jeff.I'll be knocking on the Lords door for ya Momma.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 26, 2005)

*Will do*

Sounds like she is doing better already. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## mlmathis123 (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent Jeff,   If there is anything we can do to help just let us know.

Take care and God bless

Mike and Jessica


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 26, 2005)

sorry to hear about your momma jeff.our paryers are with you and your family.


----------



## TJBassin (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent. She's in the best of hands.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hope things work out Jeff...We are thinking of you and your family..


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 26, 2005)

you've got them jeff....good luck to yall my friend!


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff I will be sure to keep her and the family in my prayers.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 26, 2005)

My prayers for your mama are added.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 26, 2005)

More prayers are on the way Jeff!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff,
Prayers sent. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the prayers! Ya'll don't know how much it means to me!

Momma has a cath in the morning to see how much damage was done today. I found out from the Doc that they had to hit her with the shock paddles 5 times during the life flight to keep her heart beating.

She was sitting up talking to visitors tonight and trying to act like she was OK.

I'll post more when I know more.


----------



## bucknocker (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff, I will definately say a prayer for your Mom.
God bless you and your family at this time.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 26, 2005)

Jeff, Sorry it took me so long to find this....I'm praying for her and your family buddy


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 26, 2005)

*Jeff,*

Will be praying for your mother to get well. Keep us posted as she gets better. 
                                   Mike


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 26, 2005)

Prayers sent her way.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 27, 2005)

sent


----------



## papagil (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayers on the way


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this Jeff, my prayers are with your mother and you.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 27, 2005)

Jeff,

Prayers are going up for your Mama.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 27, 2005)

You've got them Jeff.    


			
				Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> I'll post more when I know more.


Please do keep us updated.....


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

*Jeff*

our prayers for your mom and your family


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 27, 2005)

Done!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 27, 2005)

Just got in from the hospital. When they did the cath today they found an 80% blockage of an artery in the bottom of her heart. They did an angioplasty (sp) and put in a stint. The doc is concerned about the location but things are looking up  

She should get to come home Friday or Saturday!

Thanks for all the prayers! 

God is good


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 27, 2005)

Great news Jeff.


----------



## Hardy (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update

I hope her recovery goes well

Y'all are in my prayers Jeff


----------



## big buck down (Dec 27, 2005)

Prayers still going up thanks for the update

BBD


----------



## j_seph (Dec 27, 2005)

*Thinking of you and your family Jeff*

You all will be in my prayers. Just keep the faith and all will look up. I went through this similar thing w/ my dad back in March and if it had not been for the Lord I don't know what I could have done. Bless you all


----------



## Jasper (Dec 28, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2005)

*Talked to Jeff this evening*

Said his mom was doing good  
Keep em coming


----------



## HuntinTom (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Just got in from the hospital. When they did the cath today they found an 80% blockage of an artery in the bottom of her heart. They did an angioplasty (sp) and put in a stint. The doc is concerned about the location but things are looking up
> 
> She should get to come home Friday or Saturday!
> 
> ...


Great news Jeff!  Thanks for the update...


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 28, 2005)

You got it, Jeff...... praying that God is with y'all.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 28, 2005)

Saw Momma again tonight. She wants another batch of my cookies, said the food is terrible, so she is coming back strong  

They have all the IV's off and will move her to a regular room tomorrow!

Thanks for the prayers everyone!


----------



## Hardy (Dec 28, 2005)

Great News 

Thanks for the update


----------



## elfiii (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery. May God bless you all.


----------



## Timbo (Dec 29, 2005)

Jeff,I am sorry to hear this.I will say a prayer.Glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 29, 2005)

Momma got to come home this evening


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 29, 2005)

That's great news Jeff.  I hope that she's doing well.


----------



## bubbabuck (Dec 29, 2005)

Great news Jeff !!!
Man that is GREAT !!!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 29, 2005)

*Amen*

AMEN


----------



## GeauxLSU (Dec 29, 2005)

Good to hear Jeff and hope she's back in stride soon!


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to hear it Jeff!


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 30, 2005)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry I found this post late. But your Mom is in my Prayers. Glad she is better and at home. I know all about them heart problems.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Dec 31, 2005)

Great news Jeff!! Still praying for a complete and uneventful recovery!

Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------

